# Cajun/Zydeco Band???



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

I am looking for a Cajun/Zydeco band to play a private function October 13. We live in the Alvin area. I sure hope yall can help, I havent been able to find one the last 2 years.

Thanks FB


----------



## Buckstrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Lil Nathan & Zydeco Big Timers / Nik-L-Beer / Travis Matte & The Kingpins / Roddie Romero & Hub City Allstars / Joe Hall & Louisian Cane Cutters / Keith Frank & Mamou Playboys.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

You could probably talk Wayne Toups into playing.... Im sure you could get him to just about anything for 2- 8 balls. LOL


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

Buckstrack, Thanks for the tips. I'll check them out.

Capt. Hooky, Yea I've heard that, but I do enjoy listening to him play.

Thanks FB


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

FISH BAIT said:


> Buckstrack, Thanks for the tips. I'll check them out.
> 
> Capt. Hooky, Yea I've heard that, but I do enjoy listening to him play.
> 
> Thanks FB


I agree, going to gatorfest tonight to see him.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Toups might be a little out of budget... Got to play drums behind him once. Was one of the funnest gigs ever!


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.reverbnation.com/anncrawfishbrownband


----------

